# JFrame maximieren



## DeeDee0815 (13. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

wie bereits in diesem Thread zu lesen, gibt es unter Linux keine (einfache) möglichkeit einen JFrame zu maximieren. Gehen muss es aber dennoch: Ich nutze zwar Eclipse zum Coden, habe aber auch mal NetBeans ausprobiert. Das ist ja wohl ein Swing Programm und schafft es sich maximiert zu starten. Es ist mir auch egal wie aufwändig es ist, den Frame maximiert zu bekommen: Ich will ihn maximieren. Wie machen das die NetBeans-Entwickler?

MfG
DeeDee0815

P.S.: Sun scheint wohl nicht so viel Wert auf Plattformunabhängigkeit zu legen, wie es sollte. Sieht man ja auch in diesem Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=48581


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2008)

Naja, in diesem Thread steht auch, dass es geht. Poste am Besten mal Code. Evtl. hilft ein Workaround, indem du einfach das Fenster so groß wie den Bildschirm machst.



> Das ist ja wohl ein Swing Programm und schafft es sich maximiert zu starten



kA, das musst du wissen. Wir wissen nicht, ob du Swing oder AWT verwendest :bahnhof:



> Es ist mir auch egal wie aufwändig es ist, den Frame maximiert zu bekommen: Ich will ihn maximieren.



Nachdem du uns das fragst, ist es dir wohl eher egal wie aufwändig das für uns ist, so einen Code zu schreiben  .



> Wie machen das die NetBeans-Entwickler?



Und wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst, was deine Frage mit Netbeans zu tun hat, bin ich glücklich  .


----------



## zilti (14. Jan 2008)

Ich habe keine Probleme damit, irgendwelche Fenster mit Swing zu maximieren. Das geht bei mir genauso wie bei Windows.


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2008)

Hi,

also erstmal danke für eure Antworten: Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Ich verwende in der Tat Swing: NetBeans ist ja ebenfalls eine Swing-Anwendung. Und die schafft es, sich unter Linux zu maximieren. Ich meine natürlich nicht, dass ich nicht per Maximieren-Knopf in der Titelleiste die Fenster maximieren kann. Es geht darum, dem Fenster zu sagen, es soll sich maximieren: Das funktioniert nicht.


```
class WindowExample {
	public static void main(String[] arguments) {
		javax.swing.JFrame window = new javax.swing.JFrame("WindowExample");
		window.setExtendedState(javax.swing.JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
		window.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## DeeDee0815 (14. Jan 2008)

Und wiedermal hat mich die Forensoftware ausgeloggt, nur weil ich einen mod_rewriteten Thread ala topic62291_jframe-maximieren.html statt viewtopic.php?t=xxxx aufgerufen habe, rausgeschmissen.  :bloed: 

(Wobei ich den Link nicht selbst umgeschrieben habe, sondern auf diese Session-Kill-Links hier immer verlinkt wird...)

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## The_S (14. Jan 2008)

versuch mal zuerst visible zu setzen und dann zu maximieren. Mit der Forensoftware hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme ...


----------



## DeeDee0815 (14. Jan 2008)

Hi Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch,

nun, ich habe schon ab und zu mit der Forensoftware Probleme: Aber nur im Bezug auf das Ausloggen beim Klick auf diese mod_rewrite-Links. Ich glaube, das passiert immer dann, wenn die SessionID an der URL hängt und nicht im Cookie steht: Die ID wird ja nicht als Parameter an die "HTML"-Dateien angehangen, wie es beim Aufruf der "echten" PHP-Dateien der Fall ist. Aber es gibt schlimmeres, als hin und wieder als Gast zu posten...   

Jedenfalls hat Dein Vorschlag einwandfrei funktioniert, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das Fenster lässt sich problemlos maximieren, wenn es bereits sichtbar ist. Der XServer lässt bezüglich des WindowState wohl nicht mit sich reden, solange das Fenster noch nicht sichtbar ist. Also dann herzlichen Dank!

MfG
DeeDee0815

P.S.: In diesem Sinne ziehe ich auch die Kritik an Sun zurück. Vor allem auch, weil nun drei von drei Ärgernissen aus dem Weg geräumt sind: Frames lassen sich maximieren, Fehler beim GTKLookAndFeel, die mit der u3 Version dazugekommen sind, werden im u4 behoben, und inzwischen bin ich auch nicht mehr Sauer, dass SystemTray-Nachrichten unter Windows gut aussehen und unter Linux schlecht: Liegt einfach daran, dass die entprechende AWT-Komponente das entsprechende System-Element nimmt: Das XServer-Element sieht nunmal unter GNOME nicht aus. Das Windowselement unter Windows hingegen schon: Verzeihbar und technisch gesehen keine Bevorzugung einer Plattform. Eine entsprechende Swing-Komponente sollte aber dennoch entwickelt werden. Meine Begeisterung für Java die mit den geschilderten Problemen auf 100% gesunken war ist nun wieder bei 150%.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jan 2008)

DeeDee0815 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Begeisterung für Java die mit den geschilderten Problemen auf 100% gesunken war ist nun wieder bei *150%*.



Gut! Dann haben die Java-Entwickler ja was gut bei dir, und können
in Zukunft ein paar kleinere Bugs einbauen!


----------



## DeeDee0815 (14. Jan 2008)

@Leroy42:  :lol: 

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------

